# OT: Itinerary Help please for US East Coast



## Alfred G (Apr 1, 2007)

Sorry, for posting an OT question, but there a so many nice festers around here, who might be able to help me on this one.

I live near Munich and in June my daughter (10) and I want to travel to New York & East Coast for about 8 - 10 days (between June 11th and 25th).










2 things are fixed: NYC and Washington DC since a very nice sister of a fester wants to arrange a White House tour for us there! :thumbup:

We want to spend about 3 or 4 days in NYC (not more since I think a big city might get boring for a 10 year old).

We want to rent a car in NY and I could imagine travelling South and maybe spend a few days on the beach? We will fly to NY, but we could fly home from another airport.

Thank you very much for your input!:beerchug:

Perhaps some typical American things that are not availbale in Germany.


----------



## Hound Passer (Feb 2, 2007)

If you are driving you could do a stop at Philly on your way to DC & see the Liberty Bell and Independence Hall. Grab a Philly cheesesteak while you are there if you want quintessential Philly. There really isn't much else between NYC and DC. I guess it depends on what you are interested in seeing. A lot of 10 year olds turn off at the mention of "history." 

Keep a fist full of dollars handy too b/c there are tolls every 2 seconds. (OK, it just feels that way, but seriously, lots of tolls along the way).


----------



## Asteroid (Aug 17, 2005)

Take her to see Lion King on Broadway.


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

If you are in the U.S. for 10 days and want to spend 3-4 days in NYC (and how many in DC ?) say 1 or 2 in DC that would leave 4 or 5 days. As far the beach goes I can only help you from North Carolina and points South. The Outer Banks in North Carolina are beautiful. They are much less commercial and more laid back than most other beach areas. It would be about 3 hours of fast driving and few stops or so from DC. Myrtle Beach South Carolina is about 425 South of DC. Myrtle Beach is not my favorite, but many people like it. It is *very* commercial and (imho) a little cheesey. A child would like all the things to do there. Think, mini golf, go carts, water parks. It is a big slice of over the top Americana. Wild Dunes on Isle of Palms, near Charleston SC is very nice. It would be about 500 miles from DC. It has great golf and tennis. Charleston is one of the most beautiful and historically preserved cities in the USA. If you want to see "The South" Charleston can't be beaten. My favorite beach is Hilton Head Island. It would be about 600 miles from DC. It is laid back, but has enough things that would keep a child happy. It also has great golf and tennis. It also has a some /dolphin cruise/para sailing type things. I hope this helps. N4S


----------



## Kamdog (Apr 15, 2007)

Don't drive from NY to DC, take the train. It goes from Downtown to Downtown. The drive down 95 and through DC to where you are going is horrendous, it is full of traffic and tolls, and, it will cost you two arms to rent a car in NYC. +1 on the Lion King in NYC, if you can get tickets.


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

Boston in June is glorious! you can also hit Cape Cod.


----------



## gcreese (Feb 24, 2009)

Kamdog said:


> Don't drive from NY to DC, take the train. It goes from Downtown to Downtown. The drive down 95 and through DC to where you are going is horrendous, it is full of traffic and tolls, and, it will cost you two arms to rent a car in NYC. +1 on the Lion King in NYC, if you can get tickets.


I second the motion on taking the train from NYC to DC. It's a difficult drive and not that enjoyable. However, be warned: U.S. trains are not as nice as those in Europe.

Driving from DC to the south (once you get away from the DC traffic) will be nice. Another option is to go to Colonial Williamsburg (south of DC) --it's a restoration of the colonial Virginia capital. It's nice to walk around in, there are restored taverns to eat in, and people in costumes demonstrate crafts and answer questions. In some ways, it's sort of like Historic Disneyworld, but it's a way to learn about colonial times in an easy-going way.


----------



## BatteryPowered (Feb 16, 2011)

I live in NYC and driving here is terrible, especially after rough winter (huge craters all over highways). On top of that you have typical Americans who love to cruise in left lanes, change lanes without warnings (just other day I saw huge 18-wheeler lock all wheels when small sedan decided to jump off ramp on highway), tolls every 5 miles (I don't know if EZ pass is included with rental, but it saves A LOT of time).
There's a roller coaster park in Jackson, New Jersey (Six Flags Great Adventure), but it's mostly known for extreme coasters. There are several water parks (Splish Splash etc.). I don't think NY area is known for its beaches.


----------



## Erregend (Apr 22, 2003)

My wife suggests:
1) Do New York things... Musical, Empire State Building, etc.
2) Train to Wash DC
3) White House, Smithsonian Museum, Monuments. 
4) Train to Orlando, Florida (Get rental car, no car needed until now)
5) Disney World, Universal Studios theme parks
6) Drive east to Cape Canaveral 
7) Tour Space Port then got to local beach and relax
8) Fly out of Orlando


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Both Boston and Philadelphia offer a lot of Americana that one simply cannot see or get elsewhere.

Both are great cities for children as well.

I just stayed in Boston recently and my hotel, the InterContinental, was at the very spot where the Boston Tea Party took place (although there wasn't much commemorating it there). Still, it was nice to know that's where it was.

If you go to What's Doing in Boston, you will find two slide shows on the bottom that may give you an idea of the city. Admittedly, this just scratches the surface.

Philadelphia is full of American Revolution-era buildings and homes and worth a visit as well.

I would recommend flying into Boston and working your way to to New York, Philadelphia, and then Washington, D.C. You can fly back from DC.

I would recommend taking the train (Amtrak), primarily because parking is very expensive in each city once you get there (or you could rent a ZIP car and just drive between the cities and then get rid of the car).

Train service in the Northeast corridor is quite good and fast. You also end up in a more central location than the airport because the Hauptbahnhof in each city is very central of course.

So the itinerary could look like this
11.6. Depart MUC
11.6. Arrive BOS 
12.6. - 14.6. in BOS
15.6. - Train to NYC (3 std. 30 min)
15.6. - 18.6. In NYC
19.6. - Train to Philadelphia (1 std. 20 min)
19.6. - 21.6. - in Philadelphia
22.6. - Train to Washington, D.C. (1 std. 30 min od. 1 std. 45 min)
22.6.- 25.6. - in Washington D.C.
25.6. - Return to MUC (Direktflug)


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

BatteryPowered said:


> I don't think *NY area *is known for its beaches.


Not really true at all. Fire Island and the Hamptons are very popular (and nice) beach destinations that are known well beyond the borders of NYC. Montauk Point is less "beachy" but also a nice destination. Even in the city, there are some nice beach areas (Coney Island comes to mind).

Come to think of it, I grew up largely in NYC (the rest being in Vienna) and our house (in NYC) was and is directly on the beach (near the Throgs Neck Bridge).

Photo is from the house during the first blizzard of our current winter season.


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

I'll chime in with a few ideas and thoughts:

Mid-June does start the US summer holiday season but it will be no worse that what you experience in Germany during your holiday periods. Weekend traffic on some of the highways leading to the tourist areas can be heavy. I do agree that I-95 from NYC to DC is not a pleasant drive and unless you exit the Interstate and spend quite a bit of time there is little to see other than what has been mentioned. If you want to take your time getting from Boston or NYC to Washington, you can drive an alternate route further ease through NJ and take the ferry from Cape May, NJ to Lewes Deleware and then head west into Washington. There are some decent beaches around Cape May, Wildwood comes to mind. It is a bit commercial but your daughter will enjoy it. Rehobeth Beach in Deleware and Ocean City in MD are also decent. I hope you have a great trip. Feel free to ask specific questions. We are happy to try and help.


----------



## Alfred G (Apr 1, 2007)

Thank you all so much! I will print thi sout and read it on the couch now!

One thing you prevented me from already is renting a car in NY and driving to DC - thanks for your suggestions.

Question on Florida: Will it not be too hot in June? High 80s (30C) is the most I can bare. At least without a Biergarten.


----------



## Wine-O (Feb 17, 2010)

Doing the East Coast of the US in 8-10 days would be like doing all of West Europe in 8-10 days -- nothing more than a "drive by shooting." 

Personally, I would just concentrate on spreading the time between NYC, Phila, and DC. There's plenty to do/see to take up all your time, and more, without even renting a car. Public transportation in those 3 cities is very good, even if you had to take a taxi to a location or two. Renting a car would be a hassle unless you had a specific place outside of the "big cities" that you wanted to visit.


----------



## Erregend (Apr 22, 2003)

Alfred G said:


> Question on Florida: Will it not be too hot in June? High 80s (30C) is the most I can bare. At least without a Biergarten.


http://www.weather.com/weather/wxclimatology/monthly/graph/USFL0372

Looks like average daily highs are around 90F in June, but the theme parks have cool areas and Pubs and pseudo-BeerGardens, and the hotels and cars are air conditioned, but the beaches are not. 

Enjoy your trip wherever you decide to go.


----------



## mbushnell (Aug 7, 2002)

I would second the option of flying from MUC to BOS then taking the train to NYC and D.C., returning to MUC from IAD (Dulles Airport).

As far as beaches, in the NYC area there are the South Shore of Long Island and the Jersey Shore. I'm sure there is commuter rail service to both out of Penn Station in NYC, either on the Long Island Railroad, or Jersey Transit (North Jersey Coast Line), depending on which direction you want to go.

Growing up in New Jersey, I'm partial to the Jersey Shore.

http://www.mta.info/lirr/Timetable/lirrmap.htm
http://www.njtransit.com/hp/hp_servlet.srv?hdnPageAction=HomePageTo


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Alfred G said:


> Thank you all so much! I will print thi sout and read it on the couch now!
> 
> One thing you prevented me from already is renting a car in NY and driving to DC - thanks for your suggestions.
> 
> Question on Florida: Will it not be too hot in June? High 80s (30C) is the most I can bare. At least without a Biergarten.


June is already warmer than 30 Grad, record highs in most areas of Florida are 38 Grad for the month although that wouldn´t necessarily be every day.

If you don´t like Klimaanlage, you won´t like Florida in the summer. :angel:

I still think that the Boston --> NYC --> Philadelphia --> Washington, D.C. plan would be the best way of spending your time and you should visit Florida on a separate trip.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

mbushnell said:


> As far as beaches, in the NYC area there are the South Shore of Long Island and the Jersey Shore. I'm sure there is commuter rail service to both out of Penn Station in NYC, either on the Long Island Railroad, or Jersey Transit (North Jersey Coast Line), depending on which direction you want to go.


Ja you can take the NYC S-Bahn (Long Island Railroad) to the south shore beaches. For Fire Island, after the S-Bahn, you continue with the Ferry.


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

Having lived in Florida and taken my grandchildren to Disney World twice, I would strongly recommend against going in June. It will be hot and crowded. It is also a long trip from DC to Florida either by train or by car. It is also not an interesting drive via I-95, flat and boring unless you stop in towns like Charleston, SC or Savannah, GA. There is plenty to see between BOS and DC to keep you and your daughter busy and entertained for 10 - 15 days. Have fun!


----------



## dll2k4 (Feb 6, 2010)

+1 for skipping Florida.

I can normally stand the 90's F with our low summer humidity (in Oregon). However I have family in Florida, and we avoid visiting in summer because of the high temps (30-35 C) together with humidity. This is their rainy season so the thunderstorms will only cool you temporarily before the sun comes back out and the heat index really kicks up. It can be pretty uncomfortable for me personally.

I would suggest saving that trip for another time of year.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

I still think you should stay in the NE U.S. (to minimize travel time - a flight down will take up most of the day by the time you get from hotel to hotel).

The Long Island beaches in the timeframe you are visiting will be very pleasant. Gurney's Inn is also a fantastic place to stay and a unique property.


----------



## gcreese (Feb 24, 2009)

Alfred G said:


> My schedule right now is:
> 4 nights NYC
> 2 nights DC
> 4 Nights Hilton head (hope the's enough to see for 3 days ? I hope it's not a dry county?
> ...


Looks good. It's a nice mix of taking the time to see an area combined with seeing different parts of the U.S. NYC is different from DC, which is different from Hilton Head.

Compared to Europe, the drive distances are longer, so take that into account. Cities that seem to be close on the map are sometimes far away.

Atlanta is a huge hub in the U.S., and I think is the busiest airport in the U.S., so you'll probably get more flight options by flying back from Atlanta. Also, due to security and checking passports, they used to say you need to arrive at the airport three hours before your flight. That may have relaxed a bit, but make sure you leave plenty of time for returning the rental car, getting through security, etc., for your flight back to Munich.


----------



## Alfred G (Apr 1, 2007)

JSpira said:


> I still think you should stay in the NE U.S. (to minimize travel time - a flight down will take up most of the day by the time you get from hotel to hotel).
> 
> The Long Island beaches in the timeframe you are visiting will be very pleasant. Gurney's Inn is also a fantastic place to stay and a unique property.


Hmmm, that sounds sensible. We could wait with swimming until we get to Mallorca or Gran Canaria later this year.

Especially if I consider this:



Hound Passer said:


> 1) DCA to SAV is about $200/person one way but you have to do a stop over. SAV isn't a major hub so very few non-stops.


It will really take up a whole day to get there from DC. And it's way too far to drive (10 hrs)

But how about Rodanthe? Anyone ever been there?


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Alfred G said:


> Hmmm, that sounds sensible. We could wait with swimming until we get to Mallorca or Gran Canaria later this year.
> 
> Especially if I consider this:


i have been told my advice is sensible. What kind of bmw shall i book for your drive to Long Island?


----------



## Alfred G (Apr 1, 2007)

JSpira said:


> i have been told my advice is sensible. What kind of bmw shall i book for your drive to Long Island?


I would prefer a blue 335d - but beware. I drive like this:





Seriously: Since I drive BMW all the time I would like something typical American and as huge as possible - e.g. a Suburban.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

Alfred G said:


> Seriously: Since I drive BMW all the time I would like something typical American and as huge as possible - e.g. a Suburban.


If you want the stupid American SUV experience, rent an Escalade. This is a warning not a recommendation.

I prefer a Crown Victoria / Grand Marquis / Town Car over a Suburban. Big and very American but nicer to drive.

How about a Pickup Truck? You can't get more American than a Pickup. I think Hertz still rents full size Pickups.


----------



## mason (Jun 8, 2006)

Andrew*Debbie said:


> If you want the stupid American SUV experience, rent an Escalade. This is a warning not a recommendation.
> 
> I prefer a Crown Victoria / Grand Marquis / Town Car over a Suburban. Big and very American but nicer to drive.
> 
> How about a Pickup Truck? You can't get more American than a Pickup. I think Hertz still rents full size Pickups.


It depends on location. Metropolitan like NYC will have no pickups. $4/gallon petro is not a problem for Alfred here, since he is used to $7.


----------



## Alfred G (Apr 1, 2007)

Andrew*Debbie said:


> If you want the stupid American SUV experience, rent an Escalade. This is a warning not a recommendation.
> 
> I prefer a Crown Victoria / Grand Marquis / Town Car over a Suburban. Big and very American but nicer to drive.
> 
> How about a Pickup Truck? You can't get more American than a Pickup. I think Hertz still rents full size *Pickups*.


Great idea, but Would we have to put the luggage on the load floor then?



mason said:


> It depends on location. Metropolitan like NYC will have no pickups. $4/gallon petro is not a problem for Alfred here, since he is used to $7.


Sad, but true!


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Rent a camaro or a Mustang...that would be a pretty American experience and probably more fun than the Escalade. Hertz seesm to have plenty of htem..even the 5.0 mustang


----------



## The Other Tom (Sep 28, 2002)

Alfred G said:


> Great idea, but Would we have to put the luggage on the load floor then?


Some pickups have a "double cab", ie, front and rear seats. Otherwise, it would have to go in the back, open to the elements.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

Alfred G said:


> Great idea, but Would we have to put the luggage on the load floor then?


Depends on the truck. The 'regular' cab doesn't have a lot of room behind the seat. The extended cab versions might have enough room. The 4 door crew cabs are huge. The rear seats fold up on at least some models...

I drove a standard cab Dodge pick up for years and somehow we always managed to keep our luggage dry. I did have a blue plastic tarp and kept the bed drains clean.

I did a very quick google search and Budget appears to rent the 4-door crew cab F-150 as a 'specialty vehicle'. I didn't check any of the other rental companies.

http://www.ford.com/trucks/f150/models/
http://www.budget.com/budgetWeb/html/en/cars/specialty.html



> Sad, but true!


Petrol is £1.30/liter here and Diesel is £1.40 :yikes:

I'm looking forward to the $4.00 gallon fuel when I go home for my father's birthday.


----------



## mason (Jun 8, 2006)

They are trying real hard not to touch $4. You can see plenty of $3.95, $3.97.......now.


----------



## Addicted2Torque (Mar 3, 2010)

Alfred G said:


> Hmmm, that sounds sensible. We could wait with swimming until we get to Mallorca or Gran Canaria later this year.
> 
> Especially if I consider this:
> 
> ...


Alfred,

Seems nobody has answered this yet-and combined with your desire to come to DC and to drive a SUV or truck I think there is some merit in considering this:

NY first travel to DC by train seems pretty locked in. DC has lots to experience and your daughter and you both will enjoy plenty of what the area offers. I'd suggest you rent a car at some point after arriving in DC (some activities in DC will be best done on foot or by our subway system called "Metro") but renting a vehicle will give you the flexibility to reach spots surrounding the city such as George Washington's Mt. Vernon estate. Plus since you wish to go to a beach-that destination as well.

Since you will only spend at most 3 nights at the beach, I give you the following thoughts. What is commonly referred to as the Outer Banks (or OBX for short) is an area of the Northeast portion of the state of North Carolina. Rodanthe is one of the named beaches which is along this narrow strip of beach that juts out into the Atlantic ocean. Many of these beaches predominately offer individual homes for rent a week at a time (such as the picture you had although they would be condemned at that point of proximity) that beach is near Hatteras and takes approx 6 hours drive time to reach, while some of the beaches further North like Duck and Nags Head are about an hour closer and also offer hotels which would work for shorter stays. Many families from the DC region go to these OBX beaches, and after our public schools let out for vacation around 24 June will be headed that way on the weekends (most home rentals begin on Sat or Sun). If you chose this area, your trip down would pass by Williamsburg and Jamestown Virginia which may be of interest and could break up the trip as well.

Alternatively, the closest beach to DC is due East, Ocean City, MD and the Southern Delaware beaches run along about a 50Km stretch and are about 3 hours drive.

I live just outside DC not far from Mt. Vernon and my family (two daughters) love the North Carolina beaches. I'm happy to offer any help or assistance you need in the area.


----------



## PyratOne (Jul 12, 2010)

Wine-O said:


> Doing the East Coast of the US in 8-10 days would be like doing all of West Europe in 8-10 days -- nothing more than a "drive by shooting."
> 
> Personally, I would just concentrate on spreading the time between NYC, Phila, and DC. There's plenty to do/see to take up all your time, and more, without even renting a car. Public transportation in those 3 cities is very good, even if you had to take a taxi to a location or two. Renting a car would be a hassle unless you had a specific place outside of the "big cities" that you wanted to visit.


I have to confirm Wine-O's opinion here. Im from boston and I think its unmatched in history. The arts are excellent as well. Cape Cod (vineyard/nantucket) is great.

But given on ly 8-10 days, stick to NYC, Philly, DC. Philly I'll call second on the "cool American history tour":thumbup:

One thing I have to concur with in DC as an absolute "must" is the Smithsonian "mall". Many museams, there will absolutely be one you like, and one your daughter will like.


----------



## 5SeriesNatsFan (Mar 8, 2010)

I agree with those who advise to take the train from New York from Washington DC. Have you considered flying from DC to Orlando, Florida and visiting Disney World and Sea World with your daughter? She, and you as Dad, would love both attractions. Then, you could rent a car and drive to one of the many Florida beaches, either east coast or west coast. Have fun on your vacation to the USA!


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

Alfred G said:


> I'm afraid I will follow your advioce (although JSpira is strongly endorsing the Hamptons). We do want to swim in the sea and 80F seems more comfortable to me than 60F.
> 
> And we've got enough chancy weather in Bavaria - I can tell you.
> 
> ...


Hilton Head Island has more than enough for you to do in 3 days. IMHO you could spend a week there and still have lots to do. No it is not a dry county. All the hotels (many with swim up bars) and restaurants will have drinks by the glass. Beer and wine you can get at Publix. Liquor you will need to go to a state store to buy. Enjoy. N4S


----------



## dunderhi (Dec 10, 2006)

Addicted2Torque said:


> Alfred,
> 
> Seems nobody has answered this yet-and combined with your desire to come to DC and to drive a SUV or truck I think there is some merit in considering this:
> 
> ...


I would endorse A2T's alternative route. Flying in and out NY or DC on a round trip ticket would save a quite a bit in airfare. When travelling between DC & NY, I would recommend taking the train in one direction and driving the other. The driving route could include your beach vacation with plenty of options, such as Ocean City in Maryland, Rehoboth Beach in Delaware, Wild Wood in Southern New Jersey, Sandy Hook in Northern New Jersey, or many spots in between. Traffic will be bad on the weekends, but light on the weekdays. There is an auto ferry that takes you from Lewes Delaware to Cape May NJ that makes for an interesting trip.


----------



## mbushnell (Aug 7, 2002)

dunderhi said:


> The driving route could include your beach vacation with plenty of options, such as Ocean City in Maryland, Rehoboth Beach in Delaware, Wild Wood in Southern New Jersey, Sandy Hook in Northern New Jersey, or many spots in between. Traffic will be bad on the weekends, but light on the weekdays. There is an auto ferry that takes you from Lewes Delaware to Cape May NJ that makes for an interesting trip.


I like this idea - coming back up via the Cape May Ferry means that you would avoid most of the I-95 corridor between D.C. & NYC. Also, as dunderhi said, you would get in your Beach requirement, either along the Maryland, Delaware, or Jersey Shore.

It's been close to 40 years since I've taken the Cape May Ferry, so I don't know exact routing from D.C. to Lewis, DE, but I'm sure that it would be a lot more tranquil then I-95, mostly local roads, State Highways, & U.S. Highways. Once you get off the ferry in Cape May, then it would be the Garden State Parkway headed north, which runs along the Jersey Shore in those parts & you have your choice of destinations along the way.

If you decide on this kind of routing, I would recommend flying from MUC to EWR (Newark Airport in New Jersey) round trip. Since that's where I work, I'm partial to EWR over JFK. For one thing, if you are driving up from D.C., it's a lot easier to get to then JFK.

To get to New York City from EWR, you take the AirTrain, which is the monorail transportation system within the airport grounds, from the airline terminals to the train station, long term parking lots, and car rental facilities (Hertz & Avis only, the others are off the airport grounds & require a shuttle van to take you there). From the last stop of the AirTrain, you are at the airport's train station, and from there you take the NJ Transit train to Penn Station in New York City (not to be confused with Newark Penn Station, at which the train also stops before it gets to New York City). You'll know when you are at the correct stop because it is the last stop of the NJ Transit train, and you will have spent the last 5 or 10 minutes in a tunnel under the Hudson River prior to entering Penn Station in New York City.

The trains to D.C. also leave from Penn Station, but via Amtrak, not NJ Transit

Coming back up from D.C. in the rental car, once you get off the Cape May Ferry, pick up the Garden State Parkway (or GSP around here) north. It will be the beginning of the Parkway, so there is no "South" direction on the GSP from Cape May. Take your pick of which Jersey Shore community you want to vist:
http://www.visitnj.org/places/shore
or
http://www.visitnj.org/places/southern shore
Once you decide to leave, get back on the GSP north to the New Jersey Turnpike (I-95) & take the NJ Turnpike to either Exit 13 or Exit 14 (not one of the "letter" exits for 14 i.e. 14A, 14B, or 14C) for Newark Airport. 13 is on the south side of the airport & 14 is on the north side.

Hope this helps.

Mark


----------



## Alfred G (Apr 1, 2007)

Thank you all so much again for your help.

My itinerary looks like this now:

2 nights DC where we are invited to stay at the house, better: mansion (!!) of the very nice sister of a very nice fester.

Then we'll rent a car, destination not planned for 2 nights.

June 15th thru 19th we'll be in NYC and meet JSpira.

And now here's the surprise:

I've bought a 1979 Lincoln Mark V in Wisconsin.










So we'll fly to Milwaukee from NY and drive from there in the Lincoln to Chicago, spend 2 nights there, then take the car to NY and spend 1 night on the way.

My question to you: Where would you spend a night between Chicago and NY?

(Niagara falls is too far off).

Thanks!!!


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Writing this on bord Delta 781 to CHA, not that far from where Alfred lived in Amerika...

Alfred is truly doing U.S. Delivery


----------



## Alfred G (Apr 1, 2007)

Yes, that's true! It was in Tennessee where I got infected with the landyacht-virus.

Below some pics of the 1975 Coupe de Ville I bought back then in 1984.

One pic shows my mother when she visited me in 1985. We made a trip to Chatanooga then! Excatly where JSpira is right now.

BTW: Here some more pics of the Lincoln:
http://www.abload.de/gallery.php?key=qzF6Ocd8

Back to my question: How about east harbor state park


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

Suggestions. Rochester/Buffalo NY ( close to Niagra falls). Pittsburgh, PA


----------



## Alfred G (Apr 1, 2007)

3ismagic# said:


> Suggestions. Rochester/Buffalo NY ( close to Niagra falls).


Unfortunately too far off.



3ismagic# said:


> Pittsburgh, PA


That would cut the trip in half pretty good. Is Pittsburgh interesting?


----------



## admranger (Dec 24, 2005)

You'd probably want to stay in Cleveland. Then you and your daughter can visit the Rock and Roll hall of fame. It'll be a longer day on day 2, but there really isn't anywhere else interesting to stay unless you want to stay in the countryside in Pennsylvania. Besides, your daughter would probably like the hall of fame.


----------



## gesoffen (Jun 18, 2004)

Alfred,
I don't know how I missed this thread back in March! I would have offered you and your daughter accommodations at our home but alas, we have no mansion, not even a guest room. We do have Bier vom Faß though and even have a home made Helles! Regardless, enjoy your trip to the States and the added adventure of the Lincoln pickup!


----------



## Alfred G (Apr 1, 2007)

Thank you, gesoffen. That's very nice of you! I would have loved to have gesoffen one Bier with you. Guest couch would have been great!

Perhaps next year!


----------



## Asteroid (Aug 17, 2005)

Alfred G said:


> That would cut the trip in half pretty good. Is Pittsburgh interesting?


If you choose Pittsburgh, see if you can fit a baseball game. The Pirates are not really a good team (so you should have no trouble getting tickets, see schedule: http://pittsburgh.pirates.mlb.com/schedule/index.jsp?c_id=pit) but their stadium has been rated as one of the best. Baseball is after all "America's national pastime".


----------



## Alfred G (Apr 1, 2007)

Asteroid said:


> If you choose Pittsburgh, see if you can fit a baseball game.


Thanks, but Europeans will never grok baseball. It seems like a mistery to me. I do not understand 1% of what these guys are doing. I do not even understand who is in which team.

I remember hourlong explanations of a San Diego buddy in a Munich Gasthaus where he tried to explain baseball rules to a friend of mine and me. Without any success.

"The batter bats the ball and the pitcher pitches it".... :dunno:


----------



## pharding (Mar 14, 2004)

You may wish to stop in suburban Cleveland for the night and work in a visit to the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame in Cleveland. OR stop at the greatest architectural work in world history, Frank Lloyd Wright's Fallingwater, near Pittsburgh. It is a house built over a waterfall. It all depends on your interests. Fallingwater is ultra cool. 

While in Chicago you should have lunch or dinner with pharding and his wife.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

Alfred G said:


> My question to you: Where would you spend a night between Chicago and NY?
> 
> (Niagara falls is too far off).


Nice car. I hope the air conditioning works.

The Finger Lakes area of NY State is very nice, especially Ithaca NY but that is too far. Buffalo is too far.

You are going to be stopping somewhere in the rust belt. 
I've been to Terre Haute and Indianapolis but that was many years ago. Back then they weren't great but not terrible either.


----------



## Alfred G (Apr 1, 2007)

pharding said:


> OR stop at the greatest architectural work in world history, Frank Lloyd Wright's Fallingwater, near Pittsburgh. It is a house built over a waterfall. It all depends on your interests. Fallingwater is ultra cool.


That looks great!



pharding said:


> While in Chicago you should have lunch or dinner with pharding and his wife.


That sound's like a great idea. :beerchug:

You've got PM.



Andrew*Debbie said:


> Nice car. I hope the air conditioning works.


That's what the seller says. "Blows ice cold" :thumbup:



Andrew*Debbie said:


> The Finger Lakes area of NY State is very nice, especially Ithaca NY but that is too far. Buffalo is too far.
> 
> You are going to be stopping somewhere in the rust belt.


Yes, that's too far off! Unfortunately.

OMG, what is the rust belt?


----------



## Alfred G (Apr 1, 2007)

Please, I need a hotel suggestion for the last night before flying home.

I need to drop off the car at Bayonne, NJ. We'll be flying home from JFK.

So I'd like to combine


easy parking
possibility to have nice dinner with view of Manhattan or in Manhattan
easy access to public transportataion to JFK the next day.
Thanks for your help!


----------



## Alfred G (Apr 1, 2007)

It's already one month since we returned from our great trip - here some pictures that I took.









Sign on the fester's door where we spent the 1st 2 nights - and they really meant their motto!









Unbelievable barbecue - never seen something like that before









And that thing worked!









the result.... yumm!









Their pool










One of their sons and my daughter









My wife and I took this sign serious!









American houses


----------



## Alfred G (Apr 1, 2007)

A night trip to Washington.

Impressive architecture - but somehow I found Washington a little sterile.










Can you belive that: Not a single Biergarten on the whole mall!
They could make millions...









American food...









tour bus in Washingtion - however no Bier offered on it. :bawling:


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

Nice photos.



> Unbelievable barbecue - never seen something like that before


Welcome to America. 



> American food...


Welcome to American indigestion.

We didn't move our barbecue overseas. The gas systems aren't compatible. We can get some of the "smaller" Weber barbecues here but they are EXPENSIVE.


----------



## The Other Tom (Sep 28, 2002)

Great pics. Looks like you had a good time. Now you need to come back next year for another tour !


----------

